#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  ~Voor degene die ook werk zoeken~

## Twinkle_Croft

Misschien vindt je dit ook wat:

http://www.nobilescarrieredag.nl/Pages/Splash.aspx


Wat heel grappig is, is het speeddaten met bedrijven. Heb ik wat gemist?  :verward:

----------


## Couscousje

Heej, ik heb toch gelijk:

Het is deze die we zagen, toch in de RAI:

www.vrouwencarriere.nl

http://www.rai.nl/Activiteiten/06111...re%202006.aspx

Vrouw & Carriere.

Daarom was het zo interessant.

Cc

----------


## 888

Was toch paar weken geleden. Ergens in Noord-Brabant, zag het op En Vandaag.

Mar. organisatie verzorgde voor etentje voor de potentiele werkgevers.

----------


## LeeNa

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Misschien vindt je dit ook wat:
> 
> http://www.nobilescarrieredag.nl/Pages/Splash.aspx
> 
> 
> Wat heel grappig is, is het speeddaten met bedrijven. Heb ik wat gemist? *


Ik ga zeker, Insha'Allah!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door LeeNa_ 
> *Ik ga zeker, Insha'Allah! *


Succes! Welke baan zoek je?

----------

